# How many fursonas have you had? Have you changed fursonas, along the way?



## Simo (Feb 14, 2017)

Me, I've had two main ones:

I started out in the fandom as a Malamute, named Sweet Pea, for several years, before settling in on being a Striped Skunk named Simo, a name I stole from a friend in Finland, with his kind permission! Somehow, a skunk seemed to suit be better. There is still the Malamute side to be: loyal, friendly, somewhat stubborn, energetic...and with the skunk, the sort that is peaceful by nature, nocturnal, somewhat obscure, sometimes misunderstood, and with the best defense nature has to offer. As a skunk I do get asked a lot if I like smelly things, and the answer is no: I don't like feet or turds or garbage, but I have always liked the musky scent of a skunk off in the distance. Plus, skunks are just plain cute!

Then, I've recently developed a 'secondary' fursona, a Fossa that just goes by Fosa-Boy, 'cause it seemed funny to give a Fossa a name for some reason. He's a sort of alter-ego, at least in RP; a bit feral in temperament, compared to the easy going Skunk. I didn't know they existed until I saw a BBC documentary on Madagascar, and I've been fascinated by these agile creatures ever sense, who seem to combine just the right amount of sleekness and silliness.


How about everyone else? Do you still have the fursona you started with, or did you change, along the way, and why?


----------



## Andarial (Feb 17, 2017)

I have "fursonas" I started with. They were mostly just characters. I originally had a male wolf/dragon as my first true fursona, he didn't last long at all. But I stayed with the wolf, I now have Cymmie who is a mexican gray wolf and generally represents me when I am in a good space. I have recently, over the last few months, have not felt at this time in my life I connect with Cymmie well because she represents me when I am healthier and mentally more sound. So I ended up switching her to the back burner, but she will likely become my main again, right now I am having a ref drawn up of my new main fursona, who is an African Civet, her name is Ashe. She represents a darker part of me in a lot of ways. I have never had any other true fursonas.


----------



## Iriastar (Feb 18, 2017)

I have been my tiger for a long time already. Since I started out in the whole fur thing. There's another in the makings named Rexvol, I can't decide whether he's a dragon or a Charr. He won't be my primary but perhaps my secondary.


----------



## RebelSavant99 (Feb 18, 2017)

Well I started out with my Dutch Angel Dragon Savant being my main fursona then my Mutt Daniel became a secondary, then she slowly became my main and now my Monster wolf Alexander Might become a 3rd fursona too


----------



## luxidoptera (Feb 19, 2017)

I have two, technically. There's my opossum, Cinnamon, and then there's whatever the heck Lovely is...I think she's a gazelle? I'm not really sure.


----------



## modfox (Feb 19, 2017)

just the one. but like three name changes


----------



## MaikeruNezumi (Feb 19, 2017)

Currently I'm only using the one now, but I have two others in development.


----------



## Khazius (Feb 19, 2017)

One. Khazius


----------



## Royn (Feb 19, 2017)

one.  Otter thats a Sergal that acts like an Otter.


----------



## TomVaporeon (Feb 19, 2017)

Well, I started off with my vaporeon character as a fursona, and I guess I kind of still identify with it; but I also have a fox which I am quite fond of, which may well be a fursona in non-Pokémon areas.

Oh, and I've got an avian character, which might qualify as a fursona but not yet.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 19, 2017)

Just one: Jake Wolfe. I spent a day thinking him up and designing him. Then a week later I thought he looked kinda boring so I gave him some red and light gray stripes on his arms, to make him a bit less mundane.


----------



## Delta_Waffle (Feb 20, 2017)

I only have 2 currently. Delta, a wolf, and Hunter, a deer. I've been thinking of making a third for awhile but I might be overdoing myself.


----------



## ZacAttackk (Feb 20, 2017)

At first it was a fire dragon named Blaze, but eventually it didn't feel right for me and needed to change. So last summer I changed it to a dragon-otter hybrid named Jaye


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Feb 20, 2017)

Back in the day, I had Zeke the Cat. He was orange and yellow. Kind of a swordsman. He wore a collar for his entire life that suppressed a bunch of random magic. He was more or less a 'hero' type character that started working in a tavern then eventually saves the world. I never really could identify with him though.

About 7 years later (a year ago) I came up with Frostbyte. I'm not sure how I came up with him but he grew on me.

I've also got a few sub fursonas, like Lumin my silver cat scientist.


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Feb 21, 2017)

I really only have like one that represents me. It's all based on irl me and everything. I do however share about 20 other side characters with my mate joducus.


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Feb 26, 2017)

Just one. My fursona is Oakenheel the Wolf and she has been my fursona since I became a furry.


----------



## Belatucadros (Feb 26, 2017)

My first fursona was an Angel Dragon, which I still work on from time to time. But I later realized a bird would represent me better. Angel Dragons are cute and cool looking, but I felt like I should go for something that truly shows who I am, not just because it looks cool -- although, birds are cute and pretty badass in my opinion...


----------



## NeoWolfXVI (Feb 26, 2017)

I just have the one wolf that I made that's based off of me.


----------



## Cloudyhue (Mar 2, 2017)

I've had one before this one that was an original species. It didn't have any backstory or personality really but had a lot of art. It had a simple color scheme of mostly white, black, and red, with probably very over complicated markings.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 4, 2017)

well, I started as a wolf and wound up changing furonsas for a wile......I kept on coming up with a bird fursona every time i made fursonas so as a joke to myself I decided to make a phoenix.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 4, 2017)

I only have one Fursona, and I am sticking with him. His name's Drake, and I've posted his face-shot on here earlier.


----------



## -PonPon- (Mar 4, 2017)

i started out as an apple themed deer named pyxio, transferred to a chihuahua called Windows, settled on a rat named N.A.C., and made it all this way to this nothing dog Highlighter Pon-Pon. 
seeing as how it's only been a year i think i have a problem lmao


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Mar 9, 2017)

started as a wolf when I was 17, I think ; then, it went like this...

wolf => dragon-wolf => dragon-wolf taur => scorpion taur (?) => minotaur => alligator => phoenix => elephant => minotaur => boar => mouse-bat => dragon-wolf => kangaroo-bat => kangaroo-raptor

yeah, took me years to finally settle down as a kangaroo-raptor I am today


----------



## Eem whit (Mar 9, 2017)

Well I'm still a bit new to this concept, however my fursona is a grey and brown timber wolf named EeM whit.mostly represents my funny and goofy side.but also my silent and strong attitude


----------



## Mobius (Mar 9, 2017)

Swiss shepherd with cybernetics. It's been like this for about a year and a half now, and I don't plan on changing anything except the cybernetics anytime soon.


----------



## Taffypawz (Mar 9, 2017)

I had an old fursona named Bubble who was created in Toontown (haha toontown) then I made Taffy, who was made in Animal Jam who eventually turned into an original fursona.


----------



## Ketren (Mar 10, 2017)

I have two- Seff (male, working on the species) and Ketren (female, lion-like alien from the planet Klaris). I don't often post or role-play as Ketren. Sort of shy about her, even though I have female characters in _The Elder Scrolls Online_. *shrugs* Guess it's different in a one-on-one chat, or something.

I'm glad to learn that the fossa is a real animal, by the way. First read about them in _The Katurran Odyssey_- if you haven't read it, you should.


----------



## Eem whit (Mar 10, 2017)

Hey don't be shy about it. If it's son thing you have created then be proud


----------



## Ketren (Mar 10, 2017)

Thanks. I do not and never will use my female characters to "get laid" (I don't see much difference, if any, between yiff and the real thing.) The way it works is, my characters are people who have thoughts and views of their own, which I respect. (At one point I'd just ask someone "How are you?" and get a chapter's worth. That was cool; wonder how I can lure them back out?)


----------



## Eem whit (Mar 10, 2017)

Yeah I hear you


----------



## Eem whit (Mar 10, 2017)

Mine is a grey and tan timber wolf  (male) that's has somehow turned into a mixture of a wolf and a velocirapter....not real sure how it happened but it did. I like him a lot mostly because,as him, I can be myself and meet people that have similar interests


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 12, 2017)

When I had first heard of the fandom, my initial sona was a tuxedo cat of which had no name. That ended in 2015 and I made Fliegen, a Robber fly, because I like bugs.I would have kept my initial one if not for my tendencies to be as inventive as possible.


----------



## modfox (Mar 12, 2017)

i have stuck with a fox. and alwase will be a fox. had a nice number of name changes and color changes.....
vex, Denður, Vulfila unwén


----------



## Kipekee Reddington (Mar 18, 2017)

I remember my first animal OCs (or so I remember) were two red wolves named Katie and Hazel. They were sisters from the same pack, one a beta and another and omega. I used them for RP when I was in my Wolfaboo phase, which actually lasted quite a while. I still have them only because they were a part of my childhood and there's no possible way I could get rid of them. But I don't have any plans to feature them in a story of mine in the feature, simply because I feel I'll just end up writing a very generic wolf pack story, and nobody wants that. I haven't drawn them in forever either, which actually makes me feel quite guilty. I hardly use them anymore but I still love 'em. Oh, well. They were my first avatars online, but I never considered them fursonas at any point. 

My first real fursona was a cat named Tabbystar, who was originally a Warrior Cats OC. I've had her for approx. almost 7 years now, and she's changed a lot in many ways. I first made her up for a Warriors fanfic as a minor apprentice character (who had a way different design then) then later made her the star of my story: Tabbyclaw, the pure-hearted warrior who was prophecized to become leader of MoonClan and defeat the Dark Forest. Yes, she was a total Mary Sue. 
I never finished that fanfic.
While Tabby will always be a Warriors character at core, she started becoming her own character when I used her as my avatar on a digital art app called DrawCast.
She was now used to represent me. It was great! 
She went through many changes when she delved into the world of DrawCast. She had a few minor designs changes where I altered the pattern of her stripes, changed the shade of her fur colors, added hair, what not. Seeing as she now represented me, she became an artist and developed a love for amethysts, my birthstone. She was no longer a "brave, noble, pure" leader and instead, a goofy kitty-cat who is a child at heart and loves to paint.
Tabbystar will always be my fursona, but she's not my main sona anymore '^^ I officially discovered the furry fandom in summer 2015, and I decided to make a new fursona who suited my personality, and out came Kipekee! 

She didn't change much, so far. Her original design was very ugly and sparkledog-ish. I literally took everything I associated with myself and incorporated it into the design. But before anything got worse I simplified it. 
Shes had her current design since then. Only things that changed is that I removed a floppy ear and an ear piercing. She's still developing, but I'm hoping she turns out to be as great as Tabbystar was~


----------



## DusterBluepaw (Mar 28, 2017)

When i first joined the fandom i just chose a grey wolf, called himself "evil wolf" lol yeah well i was 18 at the time, funny thing was, my first drawing had digigrade legs and i had no idea about that sort of stuff, but as ive come back to the fandom this year i picked a wolfcoon, mainly based on native american folklaw as i find their animal stories and traits they give them the most interesting, i wanted to name him Rac Coonwolf as my last name starts with rac, but later i wanted a unique name so i picked duster bluepaw and just finished my first design on a template yesterday, i have some dot points for his bio, but i still need to work out some stuff and refresh myself on ancient history as thats what my bio will be based on.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 31, 2017)

Aw, boy... I went through a million mind changes before I got to where I am today. And, to be honest, I'm really worried that I might change my mind again in the future. I'm so indecisive... Anyway, I started off as a red fox vixen named Rachel Foxworthy, then a maine coon named Alyssa Wells, then I changed her to a canada lynx and changed her surname to Lukas, and then she was a snowy owl (Alyssa McDowell), and then a golden-furred wolf (Alice McCann), and now I've gone full circle, and I'm a red fox again. Her name is Jamie Foxworthy. I REALLY hope that the buck stops here...


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 31, 2017)

I was a squirrel, now I am an alien.


----------



## scythemouse (Mar 31, 2017)

Well, before I was a mouse, I was this guy. So many mistakes, including the name, so it shall not be spoken.


----------



## Randon (Apr 3, 2017)

It was all a blur and now I am here. All I have are black and white flashes of being an ugly scaled brute that desperately needed a toothbrush, it still plagues my nightmares. Whatever I am now, even if I can't point out exactly what she is. It is still infinitely better than the dragon I used to identify as.

So basically, I've only ever had two. The one I will not speak it's name, and this fluff.

Although there was a point in time where I wanted to be a canine of sorts, mainly a wolf. I guess that partially became a reality. But she resembles a husky the most out of any canine. Anyway I had my dragon for an incredibley long time, or maybe it just feels like an eternity because I came up with the dragon when I was a preteen. Even if my new fluff is a dog-bull abomination I am much happier now.


----------

